# Base Recipes



## moonunit

Hey fellow DIY'ers, recently started the DIY journey and mostly been making recipes found online or adapting them to suit my tastes. Was thinking that a lot of flavour profiles have similar base recipes then a couple of other flavours to accent and give the final flavour.

Would be great if you all could share some base recipes that you have found to work well.

For example a lot of donut recipes have say Cap glazed donut, FA joy, FW yellow cake and a sweetener of sorts. Then from there you can add chocolate, raspberry or strawberry to creat your own recipe




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

moonunit said:


> Hey fellow DIY'ers, recently started the DIY journey and mostly been making recipes found online or adapting them to suit my tastes. Was thinking that a lot of flavour profiles have similar base recipes then a couple of other flavours to accent and give the final flavour.
> 
> Would be great if you all could share some base recipes that you have found to work well.
> 
> For example a lot of donut recipes have say Cap glazed donut, FA joy, FW yellow cake and a sweetener of sorts. Then from there you can add chocolate, raspberry or strawberry to creat your own recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because you're all about that base? *Sees himself out of the thread, head hung low in shame*

EDIT - But a really good question! When I DIY'ed I think I was lacking in a solid base recipe that I could play around with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## moonunit

Lol, just lol!

Should've seen that coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here is a base of sorts for creamy cocktails: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-creamy-cocktail-vape-party-numerous-recipes.1852/

You see the Amaretto base there @Stosta? Which one of the cocktail recipes you want?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Here is a base of sorts for creamy cocktails: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-creamy-cocktail-vape-party-numerous-recipes.1852/
> 
> You see the Amaretto base there @Stosta? Which one of the cocktail recipes you want?


Oh that's wicked! This Road Runner sounds delicious :F

ROAD RUNNER: 1 part Amaretto, 1 part Creme de Coconut, optional 1 part Cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> Oh that's wicked! This Road Runner sounds delicious :F
> 
> ROAD RUNNER: 1 part Amaretto, 1 part Creme de Coconut, optional 1 part Cream


Ah, I have all the flavours for that. Hopefully over the weekend. PM me your real names, postal address and cell number please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I only have a *Mild Virginia Tobacco* base:

FA Virginia 2 - 2.35%
FA Perique Black 0.6 - 0.8%
Acetyl Pyrazine 0.2%
FA Oak 0.2%
FA Clove 0.25%
TFA Graham Cracker 0.75 - 1%

Then I've tried it with Cocoa, Toasted Marshmallow and Coconut, Ginger, Biscuit.
Its a nice mild tobacco base

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Ah, I have all the flavours for that. Hopefully over the weekend. PM me your real names, postal address and cell number please.


Yummmmyy!!


----------



## skola

I've been looking for a decent Vanilla Ice Cream base. Like a soft serve ice cream type of flavour. Been mixing HIC's vanilla chai latte recipe but I want to tweak it to be more of a Chai Frappe. I think the vanilla ice cream base would get it there..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

skola said:


> I've been looking for a decent Vanilla Ice Cream base. Like a soft serve ice cream type of flavour. Been mixing HIC's vanilla chai latte recipe but I want to tweak it to be more of a Chai Frappe. I think the vanilla ice cream base would get it there..



Try:
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Vienna Cream 2%
FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Effjh said:


> Try:
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%


Thanks @Effjh, do you think it will make a major difference if I sub the FW VBIC with TFA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Effjh said:


> Try:
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%


What's the biggest difference between FW and tfa VBIC 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh

skola said:


> Thanks @Effjh, do you think it will make a major difference if I sub the FW VBIC with TFA?



I'm sure it will be fine, FW VBIC is just a bit sweeter than TFA VBIC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

skola said:


> Thanks @Effjh, do you think it will make a major difference if I sub the FW VBIC with TFA?


The two are quite similar but some people pick up a peppery taste from the TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Any have a good milk base, where you can add fruits or cereals to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

moonunit said:


> Any have a good milk base, where you can add fruits or cereals to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This leak created quite a stir in the DIY community, must be on to something, personnaly dont have all the ingredients, I'll have to sub most, but this can be a good start as a milky base for fruit and cereals.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/255064/INTERNAL+LEAK+OF+CUTWOOK+UNICORN+MILK

Would personally go with:

TFA Bavarian Cream - 2-3%
CAP Sweet Cream - 1.5-2%
CAP Vanilla Custard (V1) - 1-2%
TFA Marshmallow - 2%
TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) - 2-4% (Optional for depth)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Another good piece of info from ENYAWREKLAW:

*TOP 5 "STONE" RECIPES*
*1. CAP Vanilla Custard v1 - 0.5% // TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 4%*

This is my "ice cream stone" recipe that works with any toppings and creates such a delicious and rich vanilla ice cream flavor. The Vanilla Bean Ice Cream is a deep enough, and complex enough, flavoring that tastes amazing and stands up on it's own, without being too overpowering. While the Vanilla Custard gives a touch more eggy richness and denseness giving a much deeper dimension to the recipe. Remember to tweak the concentrations to fit your recipe, as sometimes a bit more Custard is needed to bring out more vanilla in heavier recipes. 

*2. TFA Strawberry Ripe - 2% // CAP Sweet Strawberry - 3%*

This is my favorite strawberry base. It has the best parts of the authenticity of a real strawberry but also the best parts of an artificial strawberry syrup. This is also a strawberry flavor that will give you Deja Vu due to many of the commercial eliquid developers using the same flavorings and ratio. I love using this with either the base layer mentioned above, or with my own dairy/milk recipe. It's bright, it's sweet, and it's very forward which is everything you want in a strawberry. If you find this is a bit too light in your recipe, feel free to increase either the Ripe, or the Sweet, just don't increase both as you'll start to run into muting issues.

*3. FA Fuji - 1%*

FA Fuji is a phenomenal Apple flavoring that works in almost any fruit situation. Add it to whatever fruit mixes you have where you feel your recipe is missing that "zing" or that "pop". FA Fuji at 1% is all that's needed to bring the best fruits either together to create a harmony of sweetness, or further separate them to create a layered recipe with many dimensions. Don't go too crazy with Fuji as sometimes it'll overpower more subtle fruit notes, but also don't be afraid to use it in scenarios that you wouldn't normally think apple would fit in. It does surprise. 

*4. CAP NY Cheesecake - 4% // CAP Sugar Cookie - 2%*

This is my "Cheesecake Stone" that I love using and can't get enough of. It's extremely rich and thick and is delectable to vape. The NY Cheesecake is this super thick and dense cheesecake flavor with a touch of vanilla, but is a bit lack in the crust department. This is where the Sugar Cookie comes in. It adds a nice soft and gritty layer of buttery cookie that perfectly compliments the other flavoring, and adds to the texture of the recipe. I pair this up with a Strawberry or Blueberry mix, add a bit more dairy, a touch of sweetener, and there you have one of my ADV's I can't get enough of. 

*5. TFA Marshmallow - 2% // TFA Whipped Cream - 1.5%*

My "Marshmallow Stone" recipe. Perfect way to increase volume in your recipes, without adding any dairy or weight. So when I want some fruits that have a leaning towards a candy profile, I'll pair them with this base. It creates a voluminous, fluffy, and fun vape that's sweet, light, and addicting. You can sub any of the flavorings for either companies, as long as they are the Marshmallow/Whip Cream, and the ratio remains the same. So if you're looking to fill out some of your fruits or candies, and don't want any heavy cream or milk, this is the layer you want to add to your recipes. 

*Honorable Mention: TFA Sweetener (Sucralose) - 1% // TFA Cotton Candy (Ethyl Maltol) - 1%*

This is the ultimate sweetener I use in many of my recipes. Often times a recipe will lack that vibrancy, so a little sweetener is needed. This is where the Sucralose works best. Then adding in the EM will give all the flavorings within the recipe, a candy like touch, adding a brighter, more forward, dimension to them. A must have for anyone looking to capture that Commercial flavor.

VIDEO here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

